# where to live



## NORMY (Jan 22, 2009)

Where is quieter, nicer beaches, Naklua or Jomtien. What's the plus/minus for each


----------



## NORMY (Jan 22, 2009)

"message has been deleted by Veronica, reason: advertising other forums?" What does that mean? the beaches are in Thailand, what other forum???


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

NORMY said:


> "message has been deleted by Veronica, reason: advertising other forums?" What does that mean? the beaches are in Thailand, what other forum???


your question has not been deleted.
The answer from goingglobal was deleted.


----------

